# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Chế mỏ hàn xung cao tần...........

## Bongmayquathem

Không liên quan đến CNC lắm, mấy hôm nay hết đồ dựng máy nên rảnh rỗi nghiên cứu cái mỏ hàn xung chạy bằng biến áp xung. Ai cũng biết ưu điểm của mỏ hàn xung là gia nhiệt cực nhanh, nguyên lý hoạt động đơn giản, bền. Tuy nhiên nhược điểm cố hữu của nó là trọng lượng. Mỏ hàn xung khá nặng nên cầm lâu mỏi tay.
Lang thang trên google cũng thấy nhiều bạn làm. Bắt chước làm theo và cơ bản đã thành công.
Ưu điểm của mỏ hàn xung cao tần (chạy bằng biến áp xung) là có thể chạy được ở nhiều mức điện áp DC. Có thể dùng bình ắc quy hoặc Pin Lion, tiện lợi khi mang theo. Nhỏ gọn nhẹ, khắc phục được nhược điểm của mỏ hàn xung truyền thống.
Một số clip chế trên mạng đa phần dùng mạch tự kích sử dụng 2 mosfet, nhưng mạch này có nhược điểm là làm không chuẩn dễ cháy Fet. Do đó em sử dụng ic tạo dao động SG3525 cắt từ trong board UPS TG500 và 2 mosfet IRF3205. 
Video hướng dẫn cắt lấy mạch dao động trong board UPS


Board sau khi cắt xong thì như thế này:

Sau khi cắt xong thì hàn dây vào chân 11 và chân 14 của ic SG3525. Hai chân này là hai chân xung ra có tần số khoảng 36Khz. Tín hiệu của hai chân này sẽ đưa vào chân G của mosfet để điều khiển. Nhớ gắn thêm trở 10 ôm nối tiếp với chân G để hạn dòng cho mosfet nhẹ ạ.
Sơ đồ kích mosfet như hình dưới:

Mọi thứ xong xuôi test thử (em chưa làm hoàn thiện, chỉ mới cho chạy thử mạch thôi). Bac nào muốn dòng cao hơn có thể ghép nhiều mosfet hơn nhé. Em dùng có 2 cái mosfet nên sau khi thử phát cuối cùng hai em irf3205 đã ra đi. Có bác nào có ý tưởng hay hơn, đỡ chết mosfet hơn thì chia sẽ cho anh em với ạ. Thanks mọi người.

----------

CKD, sieunhim

----------


## sieunhim

Ups 500 1kva hết bình e có vài con. Để thử phát xem sao, dưng mà điện tử e chả biết gì  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

bác nên lắp thêm 1 con trở sun vào trước fet để feedback dòng về con ic sẽ an toàn hơn.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> bác nên lắp thêm 1 con trở sun vào trước fet để feedback dòng về con ic sẽ an toàn hơn.


Bác cho xin cái soe đồ và giải thích cụ thể tý đc ko ạ. E cũng ko rành điện tử lắm, chỉ bắt chước làm theo thôi

----------


## nnk

cái này nguyên lý y chang mà dể kiến linh kiện + rẻ 


Chú ý phần thứ cấp thì làm 1 vòng dây bự + bỏ mớ tụ lọc đi nhe

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> cái này nguyên lý y chang mà dể kiến linh kiện + rẻ 
> 
> 
> Chú ý phần thứ cấp thì làm 1 vòng dây bự + bỏ mớ tụ lọc đi nhe


Quan trọng là làm sao hạn chế việc chết FET ạ. Chứ mỏ hàn xung nguyên lý nó làm chập đầu ra, mà chập đầu ra FET nhanh đi lắm.

----------


## nnk

> Quan trọng là làm sao hạn chế việc chết FET ạ. Chứ mỏ hàn xung nguyên lý nó làm chập đầu ra, mà chập đầu ra FET nhanh đi lắm.


1 phần là chất lượng linh kiện, VN toàn hàng china copy thì nhiều khi nguyên vỉ chưa khui đã tèo, 1 phần là kỹ thuật quấn biến áp có đạt hay không nữa, test như trong cái video thì là quá ẩu, để lâu 1 lát là cái dây nguồn nó cháy trước luôn, dòng qua fet cả chục ampe mà chập chập kiểu đó thì tèo

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> 1 phần là chất lượng linh kiện, VN toàn hàng china copy thì nhiều khi nguyên vỉ chưa khui đã tèo, 1 phần là kỹ thuật quấn biến áp có đạt hay không nữa, test như trong cái video thì là quá ẩu, để lâu 1 lát là cái dây nguồn nó cháy trước luôn, dòng qua fet cả chục ampe mà chập chập kiểu đó thì tèo


Toàn bộ linh kiện thì e lấy trong UPS nên e nghĩ chất lượng cũng khá OK. Về lý thuyết con FET đó chịu được dòng khá cao (max là 100A), e đang nghi ngờ do cách quấn biến áp,  cuộn dây đầu vào 12V em quấn chập mười mấy sợi dây 0.3 quấn 3 vòng đối xứng. Có lẻ giảm bớt số sợi lại.

----------


## Gamo

Theo thiển ý của tui thì mạch có cuộn cảm mà ko có snubber, ko có freewheeling thì có ổn hem ta?

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Theo thiển ý của tui thì mạch có cuộn cảm mà ko có snubber, ko có freewheeling thì có ổn hem ta?


Dạ theo e mạch này chắc không cần, tại vì đầu vào quấn có 3 vòng và điện áp vào chỉ có 12V nên điện áp dội ra chắc ko đủ để phá hỏng FET đâu ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Dòng tức thời qua các con FET khoảng bao nhiêu thế bác? Trong thời gian bao lâu?

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Dòng tức thời qua các con FET khoảng bao nhiêu thế bác? Trong thời gian bao lâu?


Hihi, e không tính được dòng tức thời ạ, tại cũng là dân không chuyên về điện, tần số theo mạch là khoảng 36Khz và duty 50%. E cũng đang muốn tính dòng tức thời qua con FET như thế nào để điều chỉnh cuộn dây cho biến áp. Hic hic

----------


## Gamo

Bác vào đây xem hàng nhe (mình đang tick sẵn TO220, <60v) : http://www.ti.com/power-management/m...0&p1480=TO-220
Lưu ý là giá thấy rẻ là nó câu khách, giá sỉ, mình mua lẻ bị nó tính gấp đôi á

----------


## nnk

> Toàn bộ linh kiện thì e lấy trong UPS nên e nghĩ chất lượng cũng khá OK. Về lý thuyết con FET đó chịu được dòng khá cao (max là 100A), e đang nghi ngờ do cách quấn biến áp,  cuộn dây đầu vào 12V em quấn chập mười mấy sợi dây 0.3 quấn 3 vòng đối xứng. Có lẻ giảm bớt số sợi lại.


đối xứng là quấn làm sao ? nếu quấn 3 vòng xuôi xong quấn 3 vòng ngược là không ổn nha, phải chập đôi dây quấn 3 vòng rồi cắt điểm giữa xong nối đầu này với đít kia mới đảm bảo nha

----------


## CKD

Mà 3 vòng thì có ổn không nhỉ, thấy tần số cũng thấp à.
Không rỏ nhưng phải tính sao cho thời gian đóng vừa nạp xong Q cho cuộn dây, có đóng lâu hơn thì chỉ tổn hao và gây quá dòng thôi.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> đối xứng là quấn làm sao ? nếu quấn 3 vòng xuôi xong quấn 3 vòng ngược là không ổn nha, phải chập đôi dây quấn 3 vòng rồi cắt điểm giữa xong nối đầu này với đít kia mới đảm bảo nha


Đúng rồi, e quấn giống y anh nói luôn. E hay gọi đối xứng, chắc dùng từ chưa chuẩn lắm

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Mà 3 vòng thì có ổn không nhỉ, thấy tần số cũng thấp à.
> Không rỏ nhưng phải tính sao cho thời gian đóng vừa nạp xong Q cho cuộn dây, có đóng lâu hơn thì chỉ tổn hao và gây quá dòng thôi.


Dạ e giữ nguyên tần số của ups khoảng 36khz. Theo công thức tính toán thì ra đúng 3 vòng đó a. Tụi ups nó cũng cuốn 3 vòng luôn

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

> Dạ e giữ nguyên tần số của ups khoảng 36khz. Theo công thức tính toán thì ra đúng 3 vòng đó a. Tụi ups nó cũng cuốn 3 vòng luôn


Có OSC kẹp vào đo chắc biết được  :Big Grin:

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## nnk

cuộn sơ tăng lên 4 hoặc 5 vòng thử coi, cuộn thứ cấp 1 vòng xài dây lớn lên, mình cần nó cho dòng cao mà, chỉ chỗ cái tiếp điểm thì dây nhỏ để nó mau nóng thôi

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## nhatson

> Quan trọng là làm sao hạn chế việc chết FET ạ. Chứ mỏ hàn xung nguyên lý nó làm chập đầu ra, mà chập đầu ra FET nhanh đi lắm.


em nghĩ cho thêm 1 con trở 100R hoặc 47R hoặc 33R hoặc 10R vào cực gate của fet, thay từ lớn về nhỏ

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Hihi, em đang đợi FET về để thử hết một lượt như ý kiến của các anh. Hiện tại thì cháy sạch FET rùi  :Frown:  hihi

----------

